# obdx headers



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone try a set? just looking to see how well they fit.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure on the fit but heard in general they are junk. No first hand experience. They make parts for ricers mostly.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

i sorta figured that.


----------

